

Twitter CEO: 'Irresponsible' to focus on business plan now - percept
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9139678/Twitter_CEO_Irresponsible_to_focus_on_business_plan_now

======
kakooljay
There's a related article in current issue of Wired
[<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2009/10/ff_twitter/>]:

The company’s revenue will be a modest $4 million or so this year. Even so,
Twitter reportedly turned down a $500 million acquisition offer from Facebook
last November and seems perfectly happy to burn through its roughly $150
million in investor funds...

Though the company held a discussion earlier this year called “What Do We Want
to Be When We Grow Up?” the mission statement is still a work in progress. “If
there are three sentences I’d use to describe Twitter,” Stone says, “one of
them would be ‘I don’t know.’”

